# Maximising battery life



## Flamingtree (Aug 7, 2021)

I was hoping to tap in to some knowledge from the forum on maximising battery longevity.

With my previous DSLRs I never had the need to have more than one battery, with my R5 this is now a must.

My question is should I use my batteries evenly of just use one more than the others? My understanding battery life is all about charge cycles, but do batteries degrade just sitting there?

how do you all manage this?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 7, 2021)

Flamingtree said:


> I was hoping to tap in to some knowledge from the forum on maximising battery longevity.
> 
> With my previous DSLRs I never had the need to have more than one battery, with my R5 this is now a must.
> 
> ...


I rotate batteries as best as possible and always slow or standard charge them, I never fast charge a battery.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 7, 2021)

Electric cars maximise lithium battery life by charging up to only 80% and discharging down to no less than 20%. We don’t have to be so precious. The life decreases with each charging cycle.


----------



## Flamingtree (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks


----------

